# Idee für Miniteich Filter



## Bubbleman (12. Sep. 2017)

Hallo

Ich habe hier einen Miniteich (140l), der gerade aufgearbeitet wird.
Mir kam der Gedanke eines kleinen Filters für den Teich.
Als Pin gibt es ja diesen Beitrag (Mini Bodenfilter) hier im Forum.
Dadurch inspiriert kam mir der Gedanke etwas aus einem KG-Rohr zu bauen. *low budget!*
Ein KG-Rohr deswegen, weil ich im Grunde keinen Platz für einen Filter habe, das Rohr aber in einer Ecke, hinter einer Hecke verstecken könnte.
Der Plan wäre

das Rohr unten mit einer Blindkappe zu verschließen.
10-15cm über diesem Boden ein Sieb einzubauen
darauf verschiedene Schichten Filtermaterial aufzuschichten
oben das Wasser einlaufen zu lassen.
unter dem Sieb aber über dem Boden (-satz) einen Auslauf Richtung Teich zu montieren
Ich würde von dem Schlauch der meinen kleinen Bachlauf speist einen Abzweig in den Filter laufen lassen. Die Pumpe hätte sicher genug Förderleistung das zu bringen (max. 3500l/Std.).
Unten aus dem Filter soll es dann in den Teich zurück laufen (Schwerkraft). Ich stelle mir vor, dass sich etwaiger Restschmutz wie in einem Siphon ganz unten im KG-Rohr absetzt, und der Auslauf dann über dieser Dreckschicht liegt.
Durch abziehen der Blindkappe könnte man hin und wieder diesen Bodensatz entnehmen, oder vielleicht auch durch eine zusätzliche Öffnung absaugen oder ablaufen lassen.
Unten etwas grober Kies, dann als Filtermaterial, wie im Posting "Mini Bodenfilter", ebenfalls Blähton, vielleicht auch Blähtonbruch, der eine größere Oberfläche hat, was wohl günstiger sein soll.
Oder gäbe es da noch andere Vorschläge?
Prämisse: low budget

Kann das funktionieren?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Phiobus (12. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Thomas,
alter Schwede, 20facher Umsatz je Stunde. Da würd ich 8 Koi reinsetzten.
Nee, jetzt mal ehrlich. Warum willst Du einen Filter haben. Die Pumpe schreddert Dir sowieso schon das Bisschen Biologie was da reinpasst... Die würd ich schon mal teichbewohnersicher einpacken.
Setz genug Pflanzen ins Teichlein und den Bachlauf und alles wird gut.
Wenn Du einen Filter betreiben willst dann würde ich ihn jedenfalls in Reihe zum Bachlauf schalten.
2 mal bergaufpumpen bei Parallelbetrieb frisst doch nur Pumpenleistung. Außerdem hast Du schon 'nen kleinen Berg gebastelt, Da könnte sich doch gut ein Filter am Einlauf "einbauen lassen"
Einlauf und Rückspülung unten in einem Behältnis (Fässchen, alter Abfalleimer  etc.), darüber Biomaterial (Lockenwickler, Kunststofftopfschwämme etc.), Auslauf oben in den Bachlauf. Geht der Flow im Bach zurück musste den Filter spülen/reinigen.
LG Tom

PS: Bis jetzt sehr schick Dein kleiner Wasserfall


----------



## Bubbleman (13. Sep. 2017)

Moin

So viel Umsatz macht die Pumpe nicht, da nur ein 13mm Gartenschlauch dranhängt. Bei dem Querschnitt kommt gerade so viel Wasser durch, dass der Bachlauf angemessen plätschert. Ich überlege einen 19mm zu nehmen um Reserven zu haben. Die Pumpe (TIP WPF3500S) lässt sich drosseln. 

Wenn der Einlauf im Behältnis unten ist, muss die Pumpe das Wasser doch von unten nach oben durch das Filtermaterial drücken, oder nicht? Das ist für die Sedimentierung sicher gut, aber schafft die das? Und ohne Rückschlagventil würde beim Abstellen der Pumpe die ganze Brühe doch wieder zurück laufen...
Ich muss mal ne Zeichnung machen 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Phiobus (13. Sep. 2017)

Hey,
ja das stimmt schon, wäre aber bei Deiner Lösung des Filters mit Rohren auch nicht anders. Und das sauber machen der Rohre und des Filtermaterials stelle ich mir unpraktisch vor. Du kannst den Filter ja auch in Schwerkraft auslegen, Oben rein Durchfluß im Filter lenken und mit Überlaufschutz ausstatten. Ist dann etwas aufwendiger, aber sicherlich auch besser. Gibt hier genug Filterbeispiele, Wenn Du suchst brauchst Du nicht mal selber malen. Eine "Tonne" hätte zusätzlich den Vorteil Dein Wasservolumen noch etwas zu erhöhen. Wenn Deine Pumpe mal ausfällt geht Dir sowieso schon ein Teil von Deinem Wasser in die Landschaft. Außerdem wirst Du aufgrund Verdunstung auch ständig die Gießkanne bemühen müssen. Bedenke auch den Winterbetrieb, da wirst Du Die Tonne und Bachlauf sicherlich außer Betrieb nehmen, oder ?
Auch Dir sende ich mal ein Filterangebot auf IBäy welches bei den richtigen Teichlern wenig Interesse findet, ich aber für Miniteichler sehr interessant finde..
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/cbf-350-12000-60000-90000-liter-zum-schnäppchenpreis.48359/
Hab mir auch den 12000er gegönnt. Für das Geld mach ich nicht mit Selbsbau rum. Das kommt erst, wenn der richtige Teich gebaut wird.
Alternativ kannst Du Dir auch einen günstigen bei Kleinanzeigen schießen. Lass Dich nicht von den angegebenen Teichvolumina abhalten. Je mehr Biologie für wenig Geld, umso besser. Und je größer ausgelegt umso weniger musste reinigen. Hab die Tage einen gebrauchten Druckfilter (12000er) mit Pumpe für'n Zwanni gesehen.

Rechne mal preislich Deine Bastellösung durch - weiss jetzt nicht genau was Du so alles Vorort hast und was Du kaufen müsstest/möchtest (Tonne, Ein-/Auslauf-/Ablauf-Stutzen, Rohre, Filtermaterial etc). Ich kenne zwar nicht genau die Maße Deines Hügels, aber habe den Eindruck, dass sich eine schmalere "Tonne" besser integrieren ließe.
Ein Tip noch für günstige Einlaufstutzen. Von Marley gibt es im Baumarkt 2 Stutzen in 3/4" für 4,95 €. Heißen Tonnenverbinder oder so und sind eigentlich für Regentonnen gedacht.
Schlauch, auch in 1 Zoll sind nur Pfennigbeträge. Geht aber auch ein Gartenschlauch in 3/4".
68 Watt bei der Pumpe ist schon mal 'ne Hausnummer, aber gut ist, dass Sie einen Filter hat. Da werden einige Tierchen schon mal abgehalten Achterbahn zu fahren.
Das drosseln würde ich nur als letzte Konsequenz sehen, da dies ja nicht mit Stromersparnis einher geht, sonder nur über Erhöhung des Gegendrucks und dieses würde den Stromverbrauch eher noch erhöhen.


----------



## Biotopfan (13. Sep. 2017)

Hei, warum willst Du die Pfütze filtern?
Das macht nur Arbeit und Ärger...
Setz paar schöne Pflanzen rein und paar Wasserflöhe, die erledigen das Ganze.
Bei mir stehen draußen etliche Pötte mit Wasserpflanzen rum. Die sind alle klar und nicht veralgt, warum sollte das bei Dir anders sein?
Was ich einsehe, ist ein Ansaugschutz für die Kaskadenpumpe. Die soll ja nicht verstopfen.
Da reicht eine Filterpatrone, die Du über den Ansaugstutzen ziehst. Wenn das immer läuft, hat es auch Filterfunktion.
Die Patrone ist leicht zu reinigen. Einfach ausschalten, abziehen unterm Wasserhahn ausdrücken und wieder draufstecken.
Die Patrone überzeugt durch eine große Ansaugfläche, die verhindert, das es verstopft. Sobald Du ein "Gehäuse" darumbaust, verringert sich die Ansaugfläche und es kann permanent verstopft sein. Immer dann wenn Du weder Zeit, noch Bock hast, das Ding zu zerlegen.
Die Patrone verhindert auch, das Kleinlebewese angesaugt werden.
In Schwarz sind sie sehr unauffällig. Ich würde eine mit 10x10x40cm wählen, mit mittelgrober Poorung.
VG Monika


----------



## Phiobus (13. Sep. 2017)

Dein Rohraufbau wird eher so funktionieren das sich Dein Filtermaterial zusetzt und das was unten ankommt wieder Richtung Teich mitgerissen wird.
Hast Du die Hänge schon vermörtelt ? Eine schmale Tonne ließe sich ja auch mit einbauen, nett verkleiden und würde Deinen Hang zusätzlich vor Erosion schützen. Ich nehme an deine Filtergedanken sind auf Deinem noch vorhandenen Fischbesatz begründet, oder ?
Bei Deiner Pumpe macht ein Rücklaufschutz eines etwaigen Filters definitiv Sinn, da Du die Filterschwämme der Pumpe alle paar Wochen reinigen musst. Und wie Monika schon schrieb. Ohne Fische brauchst den Klumpatsch nicht. Der Schlamm der sich ansammelt stabilisiert eher Deine Biologie und ist den Pflanzen im Tümpel zuträglich.


----------



## Bubbleman (13. Sep. 2017)

Hallo

@Phiobus
Der verlinkte Filter scheint interessant für meine Zwecke.

Jedoch noch Fragen zur Funktionsweise:
Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass der Filter ohne Druck betrieben werden muss? Sprich am Filterausgang kann das Wasser eigentlich nur bergab fließen?
Das würde bedeuten, dass der Rücklauf bei mir wieder in den Teich führen müsste und nicht in den höher gelegenen Quellbereich des Bachlaufs. Richtig? Jedenfalls, wenn ich den Filter nicht erhöht aufstelle, was aus ästhetischen Gründen nicht wirklich funktionieren würde.

In der Konsequenz müsste ich wohl dann doch mit einem y-Stück am Pumpenausgang arbeiten.
Ich habe mir heute einen 1" Teichschlauch gekauft. Damit ist die Fördermenge mehr als befriedigend, so dass ich tatsächlich die Pumpe drosseln muss.
Ich könnte einen Teil des Volumens durch den Filter leiten und in den Teich zurück fließen lassen. Das bedeutet aber auch zusätzlichen Schlauch verlegen. geht nicht um die Arbeit, sondern um den Platz. Schwer die Schläuche "unsichtbar" in und aus dem Teich zu bekommen.

Ich finde auf Anhieb keine Angaben darüber wieviel l/Std. der Filter maximal durchlässt. Kannst du helfen?

Gruß
Thomas

PS: Habe zwischenzeitlich mal die eBay Kleinanzeigen quergelesen. ich denke ich werde nach einem guten Gebrauchten Ausschau halten. Der sollte für meine Zwecke und dem Übergang völlig reichen.
Dennoch bin ich an Antworten zu meinen Fragen interessiert, da es mir um das Funktionsprinzip geht.
Danke.


----------



## Phiobus (13. Sep. 2017)

Hey Mr. T,

1) Ja, ist Drucklos, ein Rückstau am Ausgang führt unweigerlich zum Überlauf. Wenn Du ihn nicht Auslass oberhalb Bacheinlauf platzieren kannst, bliebe wohl eher nur eine Art Druckfilter.

2) Also die größeren mit 2 und 3 Behälter hintereinander werden mit bis zu 12kL angegeben. Aber ich würde von einem maximalen Durchfluss von 6kL ausgehen. Dann kann die Reinigung auch mal etwas später durchgeführt werden. Für Dich allemal ausreichend.
Ich selber werde ihn mit 1-2kL betreiben um den Flow in die optimale Anströmgeschwindigkeit eines HMF (Hamburger Mattenfilter) zu bringen. Dann arbeitet er nicht nur als mechanischer sondern auch als biologischer Filter gut.
Wenn Du wirklich Parallelbetrieb fahren willst, würde ich aus dem Bauch heraus keinen Druckfilter empfehlen. Der brauch ne ganze Menge von dem Druck den die Pumpe erzeugt und oben kommt dann zuwenig an. Wenn Druckfilter dann (wofür er auch gedacht ist) den Auslauf hoch zum Bachlauf.

Bedenke:
Filterausgang am/zum Bachlauf bedeutet auch nur ein Schlauch zum Filter.
Bei Parallelbetrieb mit Filter am Teich stehend -> 1 Schlauch, sonst 1 Schlauch plus 1 Rohr (oder Schauch),  zusätzlich dann noch den Schlauch zum Bachlauf, sind schon drei... datt willste net...
Bei  parallelbetrieb hast Du natürlich auch nicht das gefilterte Wasser im Bachlauf (sehe ich bei Deiner Pumpe aber nicht als Problem. Im Filter wird der grobe Schmodder garnicht ankommen) was sich nach dem Filter schön mit Sauerstoff anreichern könnte.

VG Tom

Setz doch mal bitte ein paar große Aufnahmen von dem Hang am Bacheinlauf ein und gebe mal ein paar Maße an. Wenn Du wirklich einen Filter platzieren willst muss da doch was gehen. Hast Du denn jetzt schon vermörtelt... Was ist denn mit hinter dem Hang platzieren, also in der Hecke verstecken?

Update:
Ich hab grad geschaut. Ist ja schon schön zugebaut. Da willst natürlich nicht mehr ran.
Jetzt mal "Butter bei de Fische", wie lang willste die denn noch behalten - na komm los 

Wir verraten es auch nicht Christine


----------



## Bubbleman (13. Sep. 2017)

Melde mich mal für drei Tage ab.
Bin in Kurzurlaub
Fische bleiben solange sie leben.


----------



## Phiobus (13. Sep. 2017)

Dachte ich mir... Kolleche ... besser wenn Du jetzt weg bist... gleich hauen sie dich... lauf Forrest laaauuuuuf....
Ok, dann aber definitiv nur mit guter bis sehr guter Biologie. Und im Winter kommen sie rein, oder ?
Wenn nicht dann Definitiv mit Heizung und am besten sogar noch ein kleines Tomatenhäuschen/, Doppelstegplatten/ Isoliereung etc, oder sowas drüber...

Also ich erlaube mir kein Urteil, wir alle sind nicht unfehlbar. Und es bringt auch nichts gegen Fischbesitzer in "zu kleinen Teichen" zu schimpfen da vergrault man sie nur und sie machen eh "ihr Ding". 
Möchte jetzt aber wirklich an die Verantwortung von Dir und Deiner Familie für das Leben der Tiere appellieren. Im Winter friert Dir die Pfütze sowas von schnell zu, da musste was machen.

Und noch was, egal wie unangenehm Dir manche Antworten erscheinen, seih bitte ehrlich!
Anders können wir Dir und dann auch den Tieren nicht wirklich helfen.
Wenn Du nicht ehrlich bist, hast Du unsere Hilfe und Freizeit die Dir die Forumsmitglieder zuteil werden lassen nicht verdient. Und das ist etwas was Du uns mindestens zurückgeben solltest.

VG Tom

Dann macht übrigens auch ein Auslauf in den Bachlauf, allein schon wegen der Auskühlung im Winter (oder Du baust dann um) wenig Sinn. Jetzt denke ich eher an eine Heizung im isolierten Filter und den im Winter durchlaufen lassen. Da sollten dann mal die Jungs mit gleichzeitiger Aquarium-Erfahrung was zu sagen wenn Sie denn wollen.

Und nochwas, wenn Du die Fische behalten willst, dann musste auch Geld in die Hand nehmen, wenn in der Pfütze die Fische überleben sollen.
Habe bis auf das zuschauen bei meinem Bruder zwar keine Aquariumerfahrung, aber wenn es mit ein paar Lavasteinen im Eimer getan wäre, hätte jeder "Trottel" mit Aquarium son 5 € Ding in der Ecke stehen. Deine Anforderungen an die Biologie des Teichs sind höher als das was ich hier je bei einem Koibesitzer gesehen habe... also gib Alles!!!

Und wenn es bei Dir funktioniert kaufe ich mir auch zwölf 50cm Koi


----------

